# Rest in Peace Kippy Stroud Swingle



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.philly.com/philly/obitua...oud__Fabric_Workshop_founder__dies_at_76.html


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, she certainly was a supporter of the game and the trainers.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

That OB was very nice but didn't show her dedication to the retriever world.
Now this woman was into training and breeding the best. My hats off to her, never met her but sure would have loved 10 minutes with her.
God bless you Kippy


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

sad news to hear. what a formidable life!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Her death will have a major impact on the retriever world.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

thoughts and prayers to her family...
not to take anything away from the condolences but why do so man people (diff fb post) say this will impact the retriever world?
i know she buys and pays high dollar for dogs but what else was she a part of? did she judge etc etc? she seems like she was a good person and helped alot of people out.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Trevor Toberny said:


> thoughts and prayers to her family...
> not to take anything away from the condolences but why do so man people (diff fb post) say this will impact the retriever world?
> i know she buys and pays high dollar for dogs but what else was she a part of? did she judge etc etc? she seems like she was a good person and helped alot of people out.


She has/had several dogs with pros and those same dogs increased numbers/participation at trials, especially on the east coast. Probably going to hit some pros pretty hard depending on what happens with her dogs.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I believe things are not lost and will go on through efforts and those efforts will not be forgotten. 
Thanks for being a Human and sharing your passion. 
You will not be forgotten.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ms.Stroud-Swingle in many ways was the George Steinbrenner of the FT world, she could affect the free agent dog market like only a handful before her and maybe never again to be seen in the future. Her impact on the financial side of dog transactions was the stuff that made for larger than life tailgate discussions. 

The financial ripple effect will be felt for a few A list pros....

I hope that the history books will be kind to Ms.Stroud- Swingle, her impact on the game in the last couple of decades may not really ever be fully known nor understood, or even appreciated..


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

EdA said:


> Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


Rest in peace Kippy.... Jim


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My condolences to all who knew and loved her. 

I only met her once and it was a cold, cold November day at Busch WMA for the 9th and 10th Series at the National Open.

I am glad I got to meet her.

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


Pretty pathetic slighting or oversight; told Glenda that the Phila. Inquirer long ago became the Phila. _*Un*_quirer – just print what sources spoon-feed you rather than asking or having any curiosity about the larger life lived or the larger *than* life lived. Obit headline ought've been "The Doyenne of Retrievers and Raiment," maybe in that order, maybe not...

MG


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Very sad. But I'm happy for her that she finally got a National Champion. Her memory will be prominent in November. 
Maybe the only thing many of of us had in common with Kippy was our love for the dogs and the sport, which for me is strong enough to feel akin.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

for the record. My post was not meant to be negative or mean. I have read a few articles written about her an they dont mention her dogs or FT world and that seemed to be a big love of hers. i see people writing about what all she did for retriever world and i truly was just asking besides paying high dollar for titled dogs i was just curious if she judged or was a part of commitees etc etc. she seemed liked by all so i was just wanting to know more about her. she seemed to be an icon in the art world and helped alot of kids and people with her art camps and museum which is an awesome thing.again, i meant no disrespect.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Trevor Toberny said:


> for the record. My post was not meant to be negative or mean. I have read a few articles written about her an they dont mention her dogs or FT world and that seemed to be a big love of hers. i see people writing about what all she did for retriever world and i truly was just asking besides paying high dollar for titled dogs i was just curious if she judged or was a part of commitees etc etc. she seemed liked by all so i was just wanting to know more about her. she seemed to be an icon in the art world and helped alot of kids and people with her art camps and museum which is an awesome thing.again, i meant no disrespect.


Glad you posted that as your first post seemed kind of like a stir the pot post. My closest encounter with Kippy was at the Anderson California trial last winter. Somebody had parked a rental car behind my truck at the Open and I had to drive over to the Amateur. I asked around to see who owned the car and someone said that was Kippy's. I asked who Kippy was and they pointed out she was the owner of a bunch of dogs Billy Sargenty was running and pointed me over to her. She was a very nice lady to me that cold rainy day. Later I asked how she had so many dogs in the Open and learned how she was a huge supporter of our sport and those dogs were just the tip of the iceberg. She was clearly too old to judge, and I have no idea how else she supported our sport but that's not important to me, what's important is that she loved dogs and supported our sport as best she could.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

EdA said:


> Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


I thought it strange that there was very little mention of her family and NO mention of her dogs.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Lesa Cozens Dauphin said:


> I thought it strange that there was very little mention of her family and NO mention of her dogs.


For those of us who didn't know her, please fill us in on her parents and dogs. I read that obit and was very impressed, but was wondering about the retriever aspect of her life. Anyone who braved the freezing monsoon conditions we encountered at the Anderson Trial last February to watch their dogs was certainly dedicated.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Trevor Toberny said:


> for the record. My post was not meant to be negative or mean. I have read a few articles written about her an they dont mention her dogs or FT world and that seemed to be a big love of hers. i see people writing about what all she did for retriever world and i truly was just asking besides paying high dollar for titled dogs i was just curious if she judged or was a part of commitees etc etc. she seemed liked by all so i was just wanting to know more about her. she seemed to be an icon in the art world and helped alot of kids and people with her art camps and museum which is an awesome thing.again, i meant no disrespect.


Trevor, I would say from reading your posts, that you need to do a better job of self editing. 

Kippy was one of a kind. She was a force in the Art World. She was pre-eminent in the area of fabric art and I believe served on the Board of Directors for the Museum of Modern Art and the Whitney. She and her husband, Clint, purchased and restored the Fabric Workshop and Museum in Philadelphia. www.fabricworkshopandmuseum.org/PressDetail.aspx?PressReleaseId=1566086d-c725-45e4-ac05-76eda792ead2. She offered me a tour and I regret that I did not have a chance to collect before she passed. 

This is before my time, and perhaps Ed can fill in, but Clint was quite an accomplished Amateur trainer and handler. 

Kippy loved the dogs. Anyone who spent any time near her knew that. I was judging this Spring at the Field Trial that John mentioned. It was 45 degrees, raining, and the wind was gusting to 30 mph. The wind broke our tent and we were sitting in the elements, freezing. Trust me, if you didn't need to be outside that Friday, you weren't. I have never been so miserable at field trial. 

Throughout most of the day, Kippy was sitting on a four wheeler, out in the elements, watching Billy run the dogs. It was something to behold.

I don't pretend to have known Kippy well. But, it is apparent that she was a remarkable woman. 

It is not surprising that her obituary focused on her role in the Art World. How many people really know or care about what we do in the retriever games anyway?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I have had the pleasure to speak with her by phone a few times. She was very eccentric person and fun to speak with. She had some great stories about her childhood and the dogs. RIP Kippy!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

well written Ted. thats basically what i was asking for. i have read all about her art/fabric and museum. she was obviously well loved in that field and thats why i was asking about her retriever involvement because not seems to mention that when you read about her and and from some fb post ive seen many people think she was someone who just paid alot for dogs and wasnt involved. I am glad she was involved as she was and obviously its a loss for the retriever world. sorry this got off track.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

EdA said:


> Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


So Ed what is that. I have heard the line but never from a reputable source, would love to hear it.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Terry Marshall said:


> So Ed what is that. I have heard the line but never from a reputable source, would love to hear it.


My condolences to her family, friends and all that loved her.

Why does this have to be hashed out on a public forum? The lady has passed and some think her legacy needs to be publicly justified.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Local newspaper obituary...

http://www.mdislander.com/obituary/marion-kippy-boulton-stroud


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Terry Marshall said:


> So Ed what is that. I have heard the line but never from a reputable source, would love to hear it.


 her dad Dr Morris Stroud was a fixture on the FT circuit in the early 70's...He had a couple of real nice dogs including,FC AFC Dessa's Black Angel , FC Black Angel's Valiant Lady who was trained and handled by Jim Weitzel Sr. (jd4600's dad)


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> her dad Dr Morris Stroud was a fixture on the FT circuit in the early 70's...He had a couple of real nice dogs including,FC AFC Dessa's Black Angel , FC Black Angel's Valiant Lady who was trained and handled by Jim Weitzel Sr. (jd4600's dad)


Her mom Marion was the fixture and an excellent amatuer handler.They did not approve of the collar and were VERY LOYAL clients.Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a pic of The good Dr. and Marion


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Ed: Since you say that I know where all the bodies are buried it was 1969 SwampDog RC that I stayed with Morrie and Marian. At the time Clint was married to Lee(who was damn good looking and could drop a live pigeon 60-70 yards DEAD.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

lanse brown said:


> Ed: Since you say that I know where all the bodies are buried it was 1969 SwampDog RC that I stayed with Morrie and Marian. At the time Clint was married to Lee(who was damn good looking and could drop a live pigeon 60-70 yards DEAD.


Clint was no slouch with a gun either, he told me once that he recorded a combined score of 365 in skeet competition. Out of all her dogs Kippy told me she only walked to the line one time. But she loved them none the less. Interesting people for sure!


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Very cool that her dog is dominating the sport right now. I know he won the Open the last two weekends and I think is currently the high point open dog!

Johnny G


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

EdA said:


> Not a single mention of her parents and their, and subsequently her, involvement with competitive retrievers which is all that most of us knew about her.


I guess it's now only really old people who still remember Kippy's parents 

Morris and Marion were loyal supporters of Swamp Dog Club for many years. Graciously opened their home and land to training sessions and trials for the club. 

They also owned Goldens from 1950 through the early 80s. Their last Golden (as far as I know) was a gift from Kippy, Highbrass George, a Cotton son.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> I guess it's now only really old people who still remember Kippy's parents
> 
> Morris and Marion were loyal supporters of Swamp Dog Club for many years. Graciously opened their home and land to training sessions and trials for the club.
> 
> They also owned Goldens from 1950 through the early 80s. Their last Golden (as far as I know) was a gift from Kippy, Highbrass George, a Cotton son.


I am younger than Kippy but I started in field trials in the early 1970s when I was in my mid 20s and the Stroud name was very prominent. In researching Dr. Stroud, who was a cardiac specialist, I learned that he was a pioneer in geriatric medicine. When he died he willed his 330 acre farm to a public land trust.

http://articles.philly.com/1990-05-03/news/25887249_1_physician-patient-sidney-katz


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> I guess it's now only really old people who still remember Kippy's parents
> 
> Morris and Marion were loyal supporters of Swamp Dog Club for many years. Graciously opened their home and land to training sessions and trials for the club.
> 
> They also owned Goldens from 1950 through the early 80s. Their last Golden (as far as I know) was a gift from Kippy, Highbrass George, a Cotton son.


Good memory Gerry..fc afc Dall Chopper of Black watch was another....finished a couple Canadian nationals..Jim


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

EdA said:


> I am younger than Kippy but I started in field trials in the early 1970s when I was in my mid 20s and the Stroud name was very prominent. In researching Dr. Stroud, who was a cardiac specialist, I learned that he was a pioneer in geriatric medicine. When he died he willed his 330 acre farm to a public land trust.
> 
> http://articles.philly.com/1990-05-03/news/25887249_1_physician-patient-sidney-katz


I am only slightly younger than Kippy 

I was told that they had hoped putting the land into the conservancy would assure that it would remain available for dog training. My understanding, however, is that the conservancy didn't like vehicles in the fields, thinking they might leak oil (or something) and pollute the land.

Dr. Stroud came from the family that gave Stroudsburg, PA its name, so I was told. Stroudsburg is farther north and east of where Morris & Marian lived in West Chester. Clint and Kippy later built their home not far away from the "farm". Not as much acreage as the farm, but Clint put in some beautiful dog-training ponds at their new house. Several Swamp Dog trials were held there.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I drove by here training ponds on Conestoga Rd often over past 15 years. never saw any dog training taking place there. Saw Clint shooting Pheasant with a pointer but that's it.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Both the Art community and the Field trial world have lost a wonderful friend. She changed the lives for many folks. 
Here is a memoriam for her Mom. Her joys in carrying on her parents delight. RIP dear one. 
http://www.pennock.ws/surnames/nti/nti202571.html


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

*Stroudsburg, Pa.*

Gerry Clinchy:
"Dr. Stroud came from the family that gave Stroudsburg, PA its name, so I was told".


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroudsburg._Pennsylvania


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and Prayers to all friends and family!

The Homburg's*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I met Kippy once at a National and talked to her on the phone once about 6 months ago asking about Bullet semen. Eclectic to say the least. I think it's safe to say people's opinion of her varied widely.

I am in the camp that she was good for the game, for the fact that she injected liquidity into the sport. This obviously was a big part of several pros businesses, and the entries of all her dogs no doubt helped the clubs. She wanted to own the very best, developed dogs with the best trainers, and her financial impact's net result was to increase competition and quality of the field. Anything that increases the level of competition and helps clubs and pros out is something I support, even if she was a "passive player".

Will be interesting to see what happens with all the dogs, and stud semen. Let's just say I am very happy to have a Bullet straw tucked away in my Area 51 lockdown.

RIP Kippy, and thank you for your impact on the sport.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just after Lottie was sold I received a call from a very prominent pro and a substantial offer was made to purchase my Criquet. I pondered the thought and called the pro back , told him I was going to decline the offer. He said he didn't understand, but, respected my decision. She lived with me from 7 weeks old until she died at 13 years old. Of course one knows who made the offer. Years later had another offer on a young one that had just got a second in the amateur and won the derby at the same trial. A substantial offer was made though another prominent pro, this time the offer was accepted. The wealthy folks contribute in many ways, through training, quality of the sport as Mike said. I support them. Rich folks made the field trial game and continue to impact it in many ways. Had an old trialer tell me many years ago ,will quote him ," when a large offer is made to buy a dog, usually there are two fools, the one who made the offer and the fool who turned it down" . He did have a point LOL.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Criquetpas said:


> Just after Lottie was sold I received a call from a very prominent pro and a substantial offer was made to purchase my Criquet. I pondered the thought and called the pro back , told him I was going to decline the offer. He said he didn't understand, but, respected my decision. She lived with me from 7 weeks old until she died at 13 years old. Of course one knows who made the offer. Years later had another offer on a young one that had just got a second in the amateur and won the derby at the same trial. A substantial offer was made though another prominent pro, this time the offer was accepted. The wealthy folks contribute in many ways, through training, quality of the sport as Mike said. I support them. Rich folks made the field trial game and continue to impact it in many ways. Had an old trialer tell me many years ago ,will quote him ," when a large offer is made to buy a dog, usually there are two fools, the one who made the offer and the fool who turned it down" . He did have a point LOL.


That last quote is so true Earl,thanks for sharing your story,sounds like something Schomer would say? Jim


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Had an old trialer tell me many years ago ,will quote him ," when a large offer is made to buy a dog, usually there are two fools, the one who made the offer and the fool who turned it down" . He did have a point LOL.


I actually disagree. Very few of us will ever make any money in this sport. It is a hobby and a luxury item. If I ever get one of those "once in a lifetime dogs", there is no way in hell it will ever be sold. And I don't care what the price is.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mike W. said:


> I actually disagree. Very few of us will ever make any money in this sport. It is a hobby and a luxury item. If I ever get one of those "once in a lifetime dogs", there is no way in hell it will ever be sold. And I don't care what the price is.


And add to that the person making the so called ridiculous offer has so much money if would seem like pocket change to the person making the offer


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

This is about Kippy. The woman has passed let's be respectful.


----------

